# infacol and gripe water



## banoffee (Jan 27, 2011)

hi

can you give the above 2 together? 

also can you give gaviscon and gripe water together?

my twins are 7 weeks old?
thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know if you can give gripe water at that age but I'll check for you and gaviscon is fine to give with something like infacol, I'm at work at the mo so I'll check and get back to you later today

Nic


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi I don't think you can give the 2 together, you are fine to give either one with the gaviscon, there is also something called colief you could try if they are not working for you

Hope this helps

Nic


----------



## banoffee (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks. So u can't give gaviscon and gripe water together?

I'll try colief..I'm not quite sure what the problem is. She is hungry but at times cries during the feed and phyla away but then when you put the bottle in her mouth something is going on and she can't drink so it takes ages to feed. She s 7 weeks ok...any ideas?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Is she drawing her legs up to her chest?? If she is taking a while to feed I wouldn't  have thought it was wind

No I'm sure you can't give them together, if you want to check just run it past Hazel the pharmacist but I don't think you can,

Nic


----------



## banoffee (Jan 27, 2011)

No she isn't drawing g her legs up. She fed well last night but that's prob because she didn't feed well during the day,
I'll see what happens today
Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It doesn't sound like wind to be honest, see how she goes and if it continues the I would pop up to the gp If I were you just to get her checked out if your not happy

Nic


----------

